# Barn names



## MindyLee (Nov 8, 2010)

*FUN THREAD! *






* *

Most minis or even any breed of horse has wierd and fun registered names. How about barn names?

My minis are...

* Little Kings Sentra Supreme - Sentra

* HFM Rio Bravo - Bob or Bobby _(named after a John Wayne movie Rio Bravo)_

* Miniature Dreamlands Misty J - Misty

* Zephyr Woods Little Prancer - Wes _(named after the state she came from just not spelled the same Wisconson)_

* Alvadars Champagne Elegance - Elly May

* Westwinds Bay Lady of Buck Off - Lady Bug or Bug

* Silver Maples Zahara Supreme - Zarie or Sorry Zarie

* Silver Maples Not Exactly Black - Xena _(she's black and came out kicking and screaming)_

_ _

Sold...

* Rio's Little Kahper Jack - Kahper

* Silver Maples Like A Rock - Chevy _(my favorit type of truck)_


----------



## O So (Nov 8, 2010)

I have....

Lays I'm O So Big - O So

Lay is the last name of the original owner!


----------



## aBreeze (Nov 8, 2010)

Mini's barn names in my barn...

Tulah

Stella

Harry

I like em.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 8, 2010)

For barn names here (even though I don't have a barn. tee hee) we have

Rosie or Rose Petal

Peach or Peach Ball (when pregnant)

Wasabi

June Bug

Levi or Fabio

Blue Jeans

Barney

Lily and Squishy (mini donks)

Kuzco (llama)

In the past we have had

Mickey Blue Eyes or Mickey or Mick Mack paddywhack

Spiderman or Spidey

Misty Blue

Ruby

Sonic

Sol Man

Sambuca

Jewel

Hot Wheels or Hottie

Chickadee

Sirrah

Dusty Bottoms

Merryweather

Strawberry

Josie

Guinness

And I think that is all of them. I like to try to come up with unique names for the foals but some horses have come with their names. Fun thread!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I love all things scottish so I have given just about all my boys scottish barn names. With the exception of 2 that just didn't want a scottish name, here they are:

Ventura's Ima Bold N Buckeroo Too. I call him Ian although Ian told Bonnie Fogg his name is Levi

Double Diamonds Outlaw Blues aka Conner

WHF Ultimate Shock aka Kade

Then there is

Cygnet Farms Friday Night Lights that I just called Friday but my niece came up with Fairaday so that's what we call him now


----------



## valshingle (Nov 8, 2010)

Let's see:

Little Kings Brumby Buck - Brumby (also known as Brumbles)

Thousand Oaks Yashicas Monet - Monet (pronounced by announcers as Monette, Monnet-rhymes with bonnet, etc)

MTC Unforgettable - Getty

ERL Voltaire For The Record - Wrecker (you have to know him, lol)

Peakviews Mona Lisa - Lizzie

Peakview Brumbys Unbelievable - Ellie

Peakviews Kiss My Astrid - Astrid

Knells Denim N Diamonds - Dee Dee

The rest are all easy.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmm well have to say the barn name that gets the most attention here belongs to one of our little 29 inch geldings.. we call him

Humpy that is probobly our most we will call it original name right now

I should say he was a stallion when we got him which at least gives reason for the name lol


----------



## wrs (Nov 8, 2010)

I usually end up using part of there registered name, but a few have named themselves.





Our barn names & registered names:

Ari - Saxon Mount Aristocrat of Turo

Striker - Mission Creek Strike Me Fancy

Princess (cause she is



)- WRS First Lady

Dunny - Bar Ls Grand Prix

Axel - WRS Silver Axel

Mickey - not registered

Bugattie - Sierra Dawn Unos Bugattie


----------



## REO (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's some but not all!

LOTTO LOCOMOTION- Dingle Snort (Nort for short)

ROKO LOTTO SPLASH OF PERFECTION- The Pooka

Kickapoo Moon's Phantom Feather- Topper

Sutherlins Little Tracy Lynn- Muffy

OAK PARKS DOCTRINES PROMISE- Polly

Candys Little Tax Return- Taxi (pronounced tacky



)

Lauralees Troubles Careless Whyspr- Whypy

ROKO Victory SKR Blue Willow Karma- Kay-poo, Kate

ROKO Majestic Mystique Of Lotto- Mysti

ROKO Victory SKR Supreme Princess- Toots

ROKO Lotto Fantastic Bolero Bay- Brandy

ROKO Lotto Queen Of Charisma- Cat

ROKO Lotto Splash Of Pizazz- Prince

ROKO Phantom Eagle Feather- Eddie

BRITT HELM GRANDE DYNASTY- Danny or Dandelo


----------



## Sandee (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not good at nicknames (barn names) so most of mine are some form of their registered name.

Martin's Mr. Chips Leo --Chip or Chipper

Royal Oaks Simply Awesome - Awe or buddy or "big guy" since he's my stallion

Royal Oaks Mandalay Bay - Mandy

Brush Creeks Magic Spell---he came with a barn name of Hugh (as in Hugh Grant but the name brings me visions of Huey, Dewey & Louie--yeah, ducks!) So we've started calling him Stu or Stewie like Family Guy It fits him so much better.

The name I think is neat is my sister's horse..it's registered

Serenity Acres Ordered a Snowdrift.....but her husband said, "He's a stallion that's a gay name." So he gave the name - Boomer

Boomer is only 28" so it's kind of funny.


----------



## Latika (Nov 8, 2010)

Love the interesting names, for those that arent abbreviations of their show names, is there a story behind how they got it?

I have:

YP Major Flashbacks Sabaar - Sabaar/Baar

Rainbow Park Temptress - Tam/Tammy/Timtam

Unique Park Buckeroos Sleeping Lullaby - Sleepi

Latika Tru Kaarma - Tru

Latika Kavaar - Kavaar


----------



## ruffian (Nov 8, 2010)

My stallion ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt's barn name is THUMPER! the first day we got him home, he jumped out of a stall with 4' walls!! I came out to check on him and he was wandering around the barn yard. hence the "bunny" name! Later I found out his daddy's barn name is BUNNY!!

Our filly Ten L's Legacy's Next Top Model is, obviously, TYRA!

My newest gelding's real name is STS Secret Success. When he got here, he was big, and furryy, not cleaned up, so looked a little rough around the edges, but proved to have a heart of gold, so he's called HOSS, after Hoss on Bonanza.


----------



## ssshowhorses (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is a few of ours!

Michigans Instant Shine- SUPERMAN! dont know where he got it but he came with the name and it stuck.

SS Only A Luxury- Ebony

SS Too Hot To B Humble- Findlay

SS Miss Good N Red- Chloe

Cedar Plains Southern Belle- Cedar

Sonaras Hyacinth Bookay- Bo AKA the B**CH

Midnite Benview- Ele

Jem Miss Canada- Candy AKA Elephant which suits her much more then the cute little pony you would expect a "candy" to be lol

Those are about the only interesting ones


----------



## chandab (Nov 8, 2010)

I try to use part of the registered name, but it doesn't always work.

Triple Ks Boogies Dakota Sunset - Dakota or Koda

Dakota Legends Dusty's Early Morn - Misty (person I bought her from said Missy, but I got Misty)

Lemars Montana Maid - Tana

Fikes Lucky Hawk Showgirl - Showy or Show-Show

Lucky Harts Caddy Queen - Caddy (pronounced K.D.)

Sundaze's Tuesday - Honey (nothing from her registered name fit her)

heck Coulee Paper Mache` - Che`

Squires Montana Blizzard by George - Bonny (nothing from her name fit and I was trying to stay away from a B name, but it didn't work)

heck Coulee Paper Doll - Dolly

Jasper isn't registered, so just Jasper

Little Kings Cat on Top - Topper (may or may not stick, he has only been here 10 days)

Full-size horses:

Ravenwood Cheddar - Cheddar - half-Arab gelding (my best boy, lost him June 8, 2010)

Rebs Foolish Duster - Foolish - born April 1 (sold her awhile ago)

Miss Hayley Zip - Hayley - born the year of the Hale-Bopp comet

heck Coulee Rebel - Rebel (he was a stinker as a foal, but now is quite sweet)

heck Coulee Sassafrass - Sassy (sold as a 3 year old)


----------



## Fanch (Nov 8, 2010)

My two boys have alot of meaning behing their barn names. Rhino is a grey, and when I purchased him, he had a grey blaze down his face and to my sister it looked like horns, and Rhino was born!

My other guy was purcahsed shortly after I finished the play MacBeth in school, and he was named after the character MacDuff. It has a double meaning as Duff means black in Celtic/Gaelic, and hes jet black


----------



## ErikaS. (Nov 8, 2010)

I've got:

Keller's Triggernometry: Trigger

Bullet, Trig's buddy

Goliath, at 34" he thinks he's all that and a bag of chips

and neighhhhhbor's mini Rocky

also the new biggy Paint horse, Cowboy (as in 'save a horse, ride a...')


----------



## SHANA (Nov 9, 2010)

My minis are:

Oneka's Devil After Dark - barn name Dev(stallion)

CN Kiss This - barn name Casey(stallion)

Seabloom Moonstruck Angel - barn name Angel(mare)

Tribella Tiz Me - barn name Bella(mare)

MS Fantasy In Moonlite - barn name is Moonlite(mare)

Sharptails Peanut Butter - barn name is Peanut(mare)

Risquefishers Winter Sky - barn name is Sky(mare)

Quarter Scales She Can Dance - barn name is Dancer(mare)

Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy - barn name is Dandy(mare)

Lucky K Here For The Party - barn name is Lucky(mare)

Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH - barn name is Jypsy(mare)

SPH Kids Peanut Butter Princess - barn name is Princess(filly)

SPH Ohso Cuddly After Dark - barn name is Cuddles(filly)

Benviews Special Dawn - barn name is Dawn(mare)

Shadybrook Raven - barn name is Raven(mare)

Cool Running Sanka SPH - barn name is Sanka(gelding)

Misty Moon Super Easy - barn name is Abu(colt)

Misty Moon Copys Silver Plated - barn name is Frosty(colt)

Double C Rebel For The Cause - barn name is Rebel(colt)

weanling colt - barn name is Joker(colt)

My arabians are:

Abakus Jamaal KE - barn name is AJ(stallion)

SPH Phancyphire - barn name is Phancy <pronounced Fancy>(mare)

SPH Sameera Sunnphire - barn name is Sam(mare)


----------



## supaspot (Nov 9, 2010)

girls-

Boo Boo

Pickles

Star

Mica

Breeze

Melody

Annabelle

Sasha

Bijou

Pan (she's not evil her name is Lecarrow Panache)

Amber

Misty

Looby

Tullulah

Farah

boys-

Scooter

Ranger

Merlin

Trouper

Cruz

Titan


----------



## candycar (Nov 9, 2010)

Most of my animals pick their own names. I just wait until I have an epiphany and that's it! Haven't had any complaints yet!





Mini Meadows Gypsy Delight--Jelly Bean or The Bean. I found out later this is what my mom used to call me!

Mini Meadows Midnight Lexus--Lexy, Lexus or Lexus Marie(when she's naughty) I don't know why she got the middle name Marie, it just came out one day!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 9, 2010)

My favorite - Tulip


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 9, 2010)

We have:

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome: Doc

On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle: Sky

Luck's Little Black Daisy: Daisy or Daisy May

Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart: Sweet Tart/Sweetie/Sweetums

Carriage Hills Copper: Copper

Flying W Farms Magic Touch: Fling

Hillview's Little Buttercup: Blondie

LBFS Dancing Legs: Tango

LCA's Dancing With The Stars: Sage

Trix On You: Trixie

LCA's Oh Take It To The Max: Max

LCA's Oh Look At Me: Teddy

LCA's More Bang For Your Buck: Royal

LCA's All That And More: TJ

LCA's Cowboy Casanova: Trouble

CMC's Southern Belle: Savannah

Fantom's Mystic Star Catcher: Misty

Red Hot Chili Pepper: Chili

Then we've had (either lost or sold)

Skip-N-Bay (Scooter)

CMC's Sweet Shenandoah (Shaina)

CMC's Tuckered Out (Tucker)

LuckyCAcres Scarlet Rose (Rosie)

Gunsmoke-N Roses (Axel)

Nighthawk's First Flight (Vader)

LCA's Limited Edition (Phoenix)

Iles Little Lacey (Lacey)

Iles Smokin' Aces (Smokey)

My Kind of Beautiful (Prissy)

Hunt House Farms Chantilly Lace (Lexi)

Pegasus Valley Star (Star)

Fantoms Moon Sand (Fantom)


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 9, 2010)

I have:

Funny Farms Crimson Knight - "Midge" (Short for midget) "Knight", "Knighty Knight"

Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer - "Sox", "Soxy", "Soxy poxy"

Mountain Views Playday - "Josh", "Joshy", "Joshy boy".

Then my welsh isn't registered but his name is "Guppy" or as my dad calls him "Gupster" or "Guppa-Goo"

The for the other 'Critters'

Dogs-

Mutt-"Foxy" "Foxy woo" "Foxy Lady"

Min pin-"Emma" Emmy Lou" "M&M"

Min Pin-"Whitney" "Whity Woo" "Whitney Marie"

Cat- "Pumpkin" "Binx" "Binxi"

Guniea Pigs-

"Caramel" "Mela" "Mel"

"Rozey" "Roza" "Momma"

haha NONE of our pets have just ONE name


----------



## AshleyNicole (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine are more like nicknames that I have made up since they came here lol Thought it would be fun to do it this way

Cross Country Barracuda- Big Guy

NFC Rowdy's Geisha Girl- House (cause she's as big as a house lol)

Cross Country lil bacon bits- Flirt

NFC Rowdy Reigns Supreme(the new guy)- butterball (cause he is fat lol)

Flying W Farms Okie Blue Sky- Sky guy

NFC Egyptian Kings Elegance- Mama(she is mama, grandma and great grandma to horses here)

I have more but thats the funnier ones lol and yes most will come to those names


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 9, 2010)

(Miniatures...)

Berrys Liberty Belle- Libby or Liberty

Painted Perfections Secret Treasure- Treasure or Treas

Sunnybrooks Pay Day- Peanut

Copper Beeches Farms Peppy Sugar Boy- Shuggey

Sunnybrooks Visions Of Gold- Jasper

 

 

(Riding Horses....)

Sunnybrooks Mr. Moe- Mosby or Moe

Banbury Iberico- Yikes... Ok..: Bear, Berico, Iberico, Bericoda, Teddy Bear, Teddy, Ibi, Polar Bear, Mr. Bear, Mr.Bericoda, Grouchy, Big-boy. And more! HAHA!

Shez On Broadway- Bridge, Bridgy, Bridget,


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 9, 2010)

My apha names are

Buck N Skip To Bar(aka Bucky)

Two Dee Max(aka Max)

Doc HolliWood Jethome(aka Doc)

My apha barrel horse that passed name was Numberonewestrnizer(aka Toby) Died 01-08 from cancer

My AQHA mare reg name is

A Lucky Investment (aka Lexi)

Our mini have no idea what his registered name is but we call him Baby Beauty

Oh forgot my dogs

Australian Sheperds name is Beary babyboy(aka Bear)

My Chihuahua reg name is El Principe De Nacho (aka Nacho)


----------



## bullockcorner (Nov 9, 2010)

Had a pinto colt born here that had back legs and partial rump white. Reg name was "My britches are slippin". He had a red forelock on a white face, so my husband made his barn name "Opie" from the Andy Griffith Show.





A pair of tiny geldings we named after hobbits: Sam and Pippen (they weren't dwarfs, so didn't use Gimli!)

Another pair of geldings are barn name Ben and Jerry after the ice cream (they're so sweet).

A red filly I barn named "Kit" from "A League of their Own" because she is like the little red-head sister, Kit. I have her big sister here, and, like the movie, Kit is going to be just like her.

Filly that is fancy black and white has barn name "Ritz".

Paid $10 for a grade filly at a sale that nobody wanted, so called her "10".

Finally, just bought a leopard app colt whom I nicknamed "Ice" 'cause I think he's cool!


----------



## A Little Blessing (Nov 9, 2010)

It isn't really funny, but Little Church's Call Her Blessed is "Blessing", which really suits her. She's quite a saintly little mini and IS a blessing. It also lends to her being call Queen B, B, Blesser and BlessingButt.



:wub


----------



## Georgia (Nov 9, 2010)

My 2 minis are:

Morning Mist Smokin' Joe- Joe or Jojo

Fallen Stars Dun Right- Dudley (after the cartoon character Dudley Do Right)


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2010)

Its Christmas here 365 days a year so all mine have Christmas names:

Merry Beth (Merry & Bethlehem)

Chrissy

Angel

Glory

Sold

Noelle

Brite Star

Holly

Silver Belle

Nick

Blazen

Heidi should come on here. Some of her horses are named after FOOD!


----------



## R Whiteman (Nov 9, 2010)

We have: Dito Winners Circle Bs Bandito

Tiko Sonnybrier TKO (daughter of Put Up Your Dukes)

Red Whispering Firs Bobbi Sue (can you guess what color she is??)

Breezy Sonnybrier Breezy Bandita

Buddy R & B Formula One

Cori Sonnybrier Graduation Gift (Yes there is a story)

Duckie alias The Duckess DF Duckin' Into Spring

Rex RS Express Delivery

Reveille Mountain Meadows Bey Revelation

Steps Buttonwillows Lota Steps

Riley Dayhill Unos Cigars Reload

Klyde Buttonwillow Rockys Kaliedoscope

Pickles HHF Playin In Color

Aussie RS Mane Attraction (He was born at a horse show-another long story)


----------



## Mominis (Nov 9, 2010)

Michigan's Steak-n-Shake is Shake or Shaker-Doodle or sometimes Doo

Michigan's Blowing You Away is Eli, my husband picked that one out. Blowing You Away doesn't allow for much in the way of a nickname and Eli was a better choice than hubby's other pick...Grover. lol


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 9, 2010)

None of my horses are called by their registered names.

I have SP Mighty Atom:- Rabbit

SP Misty for Me :- Mouse (grandaughter of Rabbit)

SP Elegance After Dark :- Minnow (daughter of Mouse...)

And so it goes on.

I don't think one animal is called by it's "posh" name, and it drives our registrar NUTS as she never knows who I am talking about!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 9, 2010)

I often tag on other nicknames to the barn names, so they have multiples. I call them all "kids"

CCMF Carousel Carnival- Carnival, Carnie (and said I would never call him that LOL), Carnivoli, Fat-boy, Handsome, YOU BETTER NOT BITE ME!

Little Chief's Spring Blossom- Spring, Spring Bean, Pretty Girl, Sweetheart, Do you want a cookie?





Crayonbox Wild River Canyon- Canyon, Brat, Good girl, Don't do that, Get out!

Almost Heaven's Frosty Chip- Frosty Chip, Frosty, Brat-child, Grumpy, YOU ARE SUCH A PAIN!, I'm NOT going to keep you!...

Some of my favorite foal names (sold):

Crayonbox Tickle Me Pink (crayola crayon color)- Tickle

Crayonbox Idle Superstition (born on Friday 13th)- Super or Superstition

Crayonbox Made You Look-Looker

Crayonbox Color The Wind- Whinny

Crayonbox Color Made (sire is Color Maker)- Sierra

Crayonbox Don't Worry Be Happy- Happy


----------



## tagalong (Nov 9, 2010)

Barn names? Nothing all that original here at the moment...

Joey, Cowboy, Flair, Annie, Sheza, Bobbi, Cash, Spike, Abby, Mya, Beauty, Kiss, Doll. Dancer, Lady Jane, Whisper, Peanut (often referred to as The Evil Peanut) , Amy, Jack, Meg, Candy, Penny, Cherry, Taxi, Paris, Kota, Vic, Raider, Trooper, Justin... and Button the shortest one. As in, cute as a ******!


----------



## lilnickers (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmm....

Annie(Bowbani)

Dirty Harry

Scooter(pooper)

The Hopester

Feather(beather)

and everyone likes

Batman


----------



## REO (Nov 9, 2010)

I forgot POOPY!





I had a colt whose barn name was Poopy and he knew his name.

I have no idea why his new owner wanted to change it





My dog Roxy.......

Doga doga doga DOG!!! DOG-DOO!!!!! Dog doooooowa!

And some times, dog farts.

Nope, not gonna post what I call the hubby!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 9, 2010)

HAHA thats probley a good thing not to post hubby nickname cuz im sure we would fall out laughin! Then again i need a good laugh











-


----------



## kaprikorn (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, I am not too inventive. . .

Double Ks Scottie Too Hottie - Scottie or "College Boy" while with w/James Walsh this year

Cadle Creek Stormy Buckeroo - Pepper( she is true dapple gray)

RFM Extasy's Moonwood - Spooky ( one wild black mare)





Brookhavens Scandalous Secret - Scanny or Huzzy

Kaprikorn Tango Bey - Tango

Kaprikorn Sudden Impulse - Sprout


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Nov 9, 2010)

My two year old stallion is Captain Morgan (after the rum) and we call him Rummy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 9, 2010)

REO said:


> I forgot POOPY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robin,

I have a Poopy! Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle, whose barn name was supposed to be Mira, turned out to have the name of Poopy!



As you may recall, she was very premature and had lots of medical issues. One of the side effects of her digestive system being so underdeveloped was that she had diarrhea constantly untill she was about 4 months old. Well, her bum was constantly covered in poo and we were forever cleaning her up. So, somehow she heard the term "poopy butt" so many times, she thought it was her name!

But it doesn't end there.



She was shown to a top ten in halter later that year (for the LIFE of me I can't imagine why we thought showing a horse at nationals that had such a rough start was a good idea, but hindsight...) and then as a yearling I thought "she has a great trot. I should show her in Liberty." So, off to the AVS show in May I go. I'd been working with her in the round pen and had her where she'd stop and come to me immediately when I called her, so I'm thinking we're gold!

Time for the class. It's our turn, the music starts, I let her loose and she does her thing! Tail in the air, nose tucked, hesitation trot, the whole deal! She really put on a show - all 26" or so inches of her! People are clapping, yelling, etc. The music stops and now I've got to catch her. "Mira! Come to me!" I call out. Nothing. She keeps running around. Hmmm. "Mira, come to me!" still nothing. This goes on until finally I hear the dreaded words...time. Dang it! We had this! So, it's all quiet in the barn now and everyone is saying "awwww" and I just give in and say "Poopy! Come to me!" She stops in her tracks and comes straight to me!



Everyone busted out laughing



I learned then and there to be very careful what words I use around the horses because I may end up stuck with something I didn't intend.

She's 3 this year and I've given up. Her name is Poopy and she knows it.


----------



## Seashells (Nov 9, 2010)

Barn names: Moonshadow (star dancers secret dynamo), India (rancho de la cruz India), and Kissy (stealin kisses)


----------



## ForeverFarma (Nov 9, 2010)

My daughter is in charge of all the barn names since that''s mostly what everyone goes by, but we have

NFC Egyptian Kings Spitfire- Spitfire or Spitty

ASA Egyptian Kings Talisman- Tali

A Better Home Farm Tanya Tucker- Tanya, Little T, or Teapot

McKeans Love Bug- Bugsy

EK Talismans Eight Belles (born on derby day saturday when Eight Belles died) Misa, Mimi, or Mims

D Bar Ds My Sin- Allie

Cast No Shadow- Dib, Diblet, Dibstick

Raising Kahne- Spiffy

BB Silver Lady- Spice

BB Strawberry Margarita- Daisey

Wauk a Way Metamorphosis- Tadpole

Forest Farms Scouts Sonora- Nora

Forest Farms Easy Keeper- Beeper

Forest Farms Patches- Pache (apache)

Shadowlands Fancy Pants- Sugar

Forest Farms Chelsea Rose- Rosie Posie

Candylands Starburst- Starburst, or Bur- Bur

And the mule- Hey there Delilah- Del, Della, or did she really just kick me while I was riding her?!?


----------



## Double T (Nov 9, 2010)

Lets see mini's

Cisco

Dj

Rue

Megan

Weezie

Skye

Jo

and Mo

Biggies

Buck

Dually

Popcorn

Clay

Playboy

Scotch

Roany

Each one's 'barn' name is somehow tied to their reg name.


----------



## Laura Leopard (Nov 9, 2010)

My two boys are

Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory "Bishop"

and my new boy

Cygnet Farms All Fired Up "Cooper"


----------



## walkermini (Nov 9, 2010)

Most of mine are part of their registered names...

Little Kings Beetle Buckeroo-Beetle

Mtn Springs Buckeroo Spotted Dandy-Spot

Kickapoo Moons Full Monty-Moon

HHH Champagne Apple of My Eye-Apple

Southlawns Snows Got Er Dun-Roxy

GCSF Little Sunset-Sunset

Kickapoos Moonlite Bay-Moonlite

Akers Sadie-Sadie

Spotted Acres Toyhorse Charm-Charm

Double Js Farm Peach Soda-Peach

Hickory Ridge Captains China Doll-Dolly

Villas Day Dream Dancer-Dancer

Trace Hills Wind Flower-Windy

Cottontails Kimberly-Kim or Kimmy

Cottontails Roan Suprise-Roany

Cottontails Wonder Girl-Jade

Sultans Little Bit of Luck-Lucky

Frostys Sweet Fancie-Frosty

Libbys Snickers Champagne of Ms-Snickers

High Cottons Legends Sarah-Sarah

Holloways Dejetta-Jetta

Pigeon River Showdown at Dawn-Dawn

Rogers HSR Russian Kameo-Kameo

Chances Tinkerbelle-Tink or Poof

Salty Creek Silk Stockings-Silk

Williams Fancy Flame-Fifi

Ourfarm Magnums Fine China-China

Lanes Pumpkin Cookie-Punkin

Ourfarm Magnums Double Stuf Oreo-Oreo

Ourfarm Magnums I Shadow-Shadow

Ourfarms Spots of Sundust-Sundust


----------



## ohmt (Nov 9, 2010)

Best barn name we've had here is Beep Beep.

Story behind the name: We let all of our preggy mares wander the yard during the day so someone can always keep an eye on them, even from in the house. That means they have access to our driveway and so we have a big gate that we have to open and shut to get in and out. One day, my uncle stopped by and as he drove in, one of our very pregnant mares was standing in the middle of the driveway. Not being a horse person, he honked the horn twice and the mare ran a few steps, plopped down and out came a beautiful little filly that we named Mars Little Beep Beep, Beep Beep for short





We also had a TINY little filly that my grandma named Inky Dinky. I have no idea why, the poor little thing. Yes, her registered name was O Henrys Inky Dinky.

Itchy Butt-Anytime you went outside she would have her butt right in front of you to get it scratched. I believe her registered name was Mars Rambling Rose.

Bodiddly is our donkey

Our new england baby doll sheep are named Ferdinand and Isabelle. Their first baby was named Alfonzo.

Merry is the name of our fawn. He (yes HE) was named after our mail lady, Mary, who was sweet enough to come get us when she spotted him on the side of the road.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 9, 2010)

Things can get really confusing here! We have their registered name, my barn name for them AND my daughter's name for them AND my sister's name for them.



Fortunately my daughter only comes up with names for her favorites and so does my sister - I only have to contend with 4 names on a handful or so.

We have:

Polk

Willie

GT

Ari

Bucky

Manny

Petey

Brassy

Sunny

Gold

Frankie

Fire

Dream

Lady

Rosie

Flower

Quin

Amber

Smore

Peach

Sinzi

Ellie

Hope

Suzie

Birdie

Patch

Icey

Mable

These are all MY names



which I get sternly corrected on daily by my pint sized critic. Thank goodness my sister doesn't live with me!


----------



## dixie_belle (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got four mini horses

Spot - he's a paint

Fluffy - he was born in January with a full winter coat and was just, well, fluffy

Peanut - he's just such a tiny little guy

Fudge - he's chocolate brown, duh!


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Nov 10, 2010)

I LOVE this thread!

Here we have:

Sequoia Mimes Maximum Overdrive.....Max, or Come Here You Cutie

Glen Havens Delta Force....Hairball

Brewers Supreme Triple Play...Trip

Hytide Top Hat And Tails....Jive, or AREYOUSTILLHERE!

Cherryvilles Rios Refined Elegance...Miss Elle

Buckeye WCF Dream Impulse..BellaBella or Sweetness

Woodstock North Red Hot Mama....Maddie

Hytide Warmest Memories....Nancy

Hytide Burnin Love....Firefly

FWF A Song For Blue Boy....Lyric

Hytide Lyrical Blessing...Gabe

Hytide Hallelujah....Halle or YOU HAG! She has a 'Tude

Hytide Hysterical.....Cash

SF Dun It Right....Curley Bob

MTC Excel......Mick Mick


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 10, 2010)

We only have 3 minis.

First there is my son's mini Cornerstone's Lil Peek-A-Boo and he gets Peek, Boo, Boo-boo, Peeker

My mare is JEM Break N Pattern and when she arrived she was called Patty but after a visit with an animal communicator she decided she wanted her name to be Fleur. We were a little skeptical but after we changed her name she became much more agreeable and happy horse. GO FIGURE!

My husband's horse is JEM Duke It Out. He gets Duke, Duker and much to my husband's dismay Duke A Doo. But he is just so darn cute! LOL


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 10, 2010)

ssshowhorses said:


> Here is a few of ours!
> 
> Michigans Instant Shine- SUPERMAN! dont know where he got it but he came with the name and it stuck.
> 
> ...


Sam, be nice to Bo!



I got quite attached to her while she was in training.



She's probably like Fleur and likes to work. Get Strachan to start driving her again. Or Garnet is getting brave, he might like something a little peppier for the Hanover races.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 10, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> Things can get really confusing here! We have their registered name, my barn name for them AND my daughter's name for them AND my sister's name for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh oh! I forgot a few......

Mack

Macy

Annie

Lacey

Gypsy

Velvet

Missy

Does this mean I have too many???





Mack is the only one that I can be accused of calling by too many names (some affectionate such as Mackadoo or Mackaroon, some not so mentionable) but after talking to the same animal communicator that talked to Kim's Fleur and having Mack tell me he wanted to know what his REAL name was he has been nothing but Mack or Mackie and is a much happier horse.


----------



## ssshowhorses (Nov 10, 2010)

dreaminmini said:


> Sam, be nice to Bo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, shes actually not getting that nickname right now she is quite a suck when shes pregnant. She can just be so mean to the other horses sometimes! Much to Strachens disagreeance I would like to get her out there with her baby next year, we will see if I win that battle lol


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 10, 2010)

ssshowhorses said:


> lol, shes actually not getting that nickname right now she is quite a suck when shes pregnant. She can just be so mean to the other horses sometimes! Much to Strachens disagreeance I would like to get her out there with her baby next year, we will see if I win that battle lol


I would like to see her out there again. I miss her. Can't wait to see her baby. Who is she bred to?

Tell Strachan that Garnet needs some company in the Gentleman's driving.



Duke should be out there next season.


----------



## ssshowhorses (Nov 10, 2010)

dreaminmini said:


> I would like to see her out there again. I miss her. Can't wait to see her baby. Who is she bred to?
> 
> Tell Strachan that Garnet needs some company in the Gentleman's driving.
> 
> ...



Not to worry Strachen will definetly have someone to show, I just dont think we will have enough driving classes to have her driving too



. She is bred to AE Lone Star.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 10, 2010)

I thinks it's funny how I agonize over what the registered name should be, and then I never use it!!!

Firefly - Bug-A-Boo

Coco - Coco-Puff

Liz R.


----------



## CCC (Nov 10, 2010)

Very fun topic



I loved reading through all your guys barn names





i'm really horrible picking names, it takes me forever to decide and then we usually just end up picking one quick cause it's been weeks trying to pick the perfect name lol

we have ~

"*Storm* " - cosmics whispering rain (our family put it to a vote to name him)

" *Dreamy*" - Andee's dream katcher (came to us as a 10 yr old & that was her name)

soon to be included..

"*Sage*" - Lca's Dancing with the stars





and big horses..

*Kizz* (cause he loves to give kisses) registered as -Pizzazfsi w/CAHR

and

*Coby* -Cowboys carbon copy APHA


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine are in my signature





Bane's Egyptian King's Frosty "Lexus"

Misty Ridges Days of Thunder "Willow"


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 11, 2010)

Of course, all of our horses have barn names, some having to do with their registered names, and some not. BUT, some of the barn names have morphed into some odd nicknames, LOL!

I'll just list our most unique:

Minis:

_Jandts Cheeri Deeri_: Dinah, but that turned into Dinah Roo and then into just Roo or sometimes Roo Roo.

_3C Incognitos Easter Lily_: Lily, but for some reason, we often call her Bean. I have NO idea why!

_3C Red Hot Dream_: Hayley, but sometimes Hayley Bear.

Welsh mare:

_Brynmerlyn's Phantom_: Lucy (she came with that name), which led to Lucy Goose, and for short, Goose. She's also known as Grumpus, LOL. She's 15 years old, been there, done that, and very opinionated. She's a great pony for my 7 year old son, though.

Quarter Horse mare:

_Annies Gray Bug_: Lady (what a joke, she's NOT a lady!!!), but she's known by many other names...Dingbat, Dingleberry, and some names not suitable for a family forum.


----------

